# Daniel Hannan speech at CPAC



## Big Don (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent speech.
27 minutes.
*Daniel John Hannan* (born 1 September 1971)[SUP][/SUP] is a British journalist, author and politician who is a Member of the European Parliament, representing South East England for the Conservative Party.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 12, 2012)

We are frequently told that British conservatives have little in common with American conservatives. This speech shows how false that is.


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 13, 2012)

What, no reporting on what Peter Brimelow said?  No interest in the words of a neo-nazi and the founder of VDARE, invited to speak at the same conference as Mitt Romney or Daniel Hannan for that matter?

Someone should tell billcihak, looks like they've accidentally let one of those left-wing nazis speak at CPAC...


----------



## billc (Feb 13, 2012)

Apparently not empty hands, not interested in a socialist who sneaks through the filters.  

I have to say that Daniel Hannan is a great speaker, he is on Dennis Miller's radio show all the time and on Hannity as well.  He's not real fond of the green shirts and other socialists either.

It will be interesting to see the rogues gallery that speaks at the Dems version of Cpac.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 13, 2012)

Empty Hands said:


> What, no reporting on what Peter Brimelow said?



Well HERE IS A LINK TO INVITED SPEAKERS at CPAC, I don't see his name, could you be, what is the phrase? Full of crap. Yeah, that's it...


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, HERE is a link to Peter Brimelow actually speaking at CPAC.  As posted by a site called "Conservative Heritage Times."  Oh, and here is the official agenda listed on the CPAC website, look on page 3 - could it be?
"The Failure of Multiculturalism: How the pursuit of diversity is weakening the American Identity
&#8211; Wilson C
Sponsored by: ProEnglish
Speakers: Robert Vandervoort, Executive Director, ProEnglish; John Derbyshire, contributing
editor at National Review and author of We Are Doomed; *Peter Brimelow*, author of The Patriot
Game: National Dreams and Political Realities and founder of VDARE.com"

Well, lookie, lookie, what have we here?  Who was full of crap again?


----------



## Big Don (Feb 13, 2012)

Empty Hands said:


> Well, HERE is a link to Peter Brimelow actually speaking at CPAC.


There is even a notation about you there:

The PC thought police are not happy.


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 13, 2012)

Big Don said:


> There is even a notation about you there:
> 
> The PC thought police are not happy.



I love this.  Our "Democrats are the REAL RACISTS crowd!" can only describe criticism of a self-described "white nationalist" and founder of a neo-nazi hate site as "PC thought police."

You've lost your soul, sir.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 13, 2012)

Big Don said:


> We are frequently told that British conservatives have little in common with American conservatives. This speech shows how false that is.



? No, you are frequently told that American liberals and British Liberals have little in common not the Conservatives. A Tory is a Tory is a Tory. This guy isn't up America's backside much is he, he'll need surgically removing.


----------



## billc (Feb 13, 2012)

If that guy is a racist, you won't find me supporting him or the decision to let him speak.  I'll look him up and see what his story is, since Rush, Hannity and every other conservative is called a racist by the dems,  I'll have to see if he is a real racist or if he just isn't a democrat.  But like I said, let's wait to see the dems rogues gallery before we throw stones...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2012)

*Guys, you want to wade into each other with short knives, you might find we have to close the Study to clean up the blood. Given my non-MT work load as of late, that might be 2013 when I get to it.

Enough of the snipes and slices already.*


----------



## billc (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, you guys, what Bob said...oh, were you talking to me too?:angel:  I guess I will keep my clever retort to myself...


----------

